# Need LR2 seeds



## Dizoelio (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey, my home made LR2 seeds are wack, I germed them in paper towels, some cracked and started shooting out their root so I dropped them in soil like I did my other grows with.  Still no babies.

I used to use allsalvia.co.uk , but they are down.  Any decent bank you guys know about for lr2, I've waited over 5 days for plants to grow so I mightest well swallow up my pride andsay I messed up on making seeds lol.

Thanks

:aok:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 4, 2007)

I read somewhere you have to give the seeds a couple months before planting or something. Not sure how accurate that info is though. Were the seeds light green or darker? Might not be mature seeds or something.


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 4, 2007)

I've never grown lowryder but I have been looking into them. You can get them at www.drchronic.com
I have used the dr. 5 times with great success. I recieved all of my seeds within 5 days to ca.


----------



## Dizoelio (Jun 5, 2007)

sweet thanks guys, actually some did germ growing now, alot were bunk.  Took more than 2 weeks for it to happened.  They were tanned when I harvested, have become darker since.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 5, 2007)

check out lionscannabisseeds.com

They have some different crosses with lowryder like blueberry x lr, nyc diesel x lr, and some others. Might be interested in trying out a cross. Just make sure you read the descriptions because they might not be autoflower strains like what you're looking for in the LR2.


----------

